# So fasttech is selling the coil jig...



## Mike (27/9/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10010025/1878301-vaping-coil-winding-jig-tool-for-rebuildable

I am sad.


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Wow , $3
LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

That's pretty much a damn double crunch...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

I thought they were giving away those screwdrivers for free with many atty's?


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

This will help those of us who have nerve issues with our hands

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

LOL @Mike, not trying to start trouble, but I love the way you say "Not a Reonaut" in your description under your avatar.
I only noticed it now.

Reosmods would be proud that you feel it necessary to announce that you are not a Reonaut....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Silver said:


> LOL @Mike, not trying to start trouble, but I love the way you say "Not a Reonaut" in your description under your avatar.
> I only noticed it now.
> 
> Reosmods would be proud that you feel it necessary to announce that you are not a Reonaut....



There are also one or two Reonots

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

I think those us of in the minority should identify ourselves, there are clearly less of us than there are of you  

I'm not sure if that second sentence is a jab or not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Mike said:


> I think those us of in the minority should identify ourselves, there are clearly less of us than there are of you
> 
> I'm not sure if that second sentence is a jab or not



i think you just forgot the "yet" part at the end of the sentence

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Mike said:


> I think those us of in the minority should identify ourselves, there are clearly less of us than there are of you
> 
> I'm not sure if that second sentence is a jab or not



@Mike - it is really amazing 

Worldwide, the Reo market share must be so tiny - compared to the bigger giants in vaping.

I suppose its just that the most prolific posters on this forum happen to be Reonauts - quite peculiar.

Lets see what it looks like in a year's time... will be interesting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

Hahah I vape for maybe half an hour a day. A reo is just not necessary  Like I've said before, variable wattage is far more handy for me. People seem to get very defensive about it and assume I think they're "bad" or something...

@Silver, ah I thought it may have been like a "yea we're pretty glad assholes like you aren't part of the club"


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

No, not at all

I am certainly not getting emotional about a piece of aluminium on my desk 

I agree that people get way too defensive sometimes. But I suppose that is human nature.

I really do like the variability of power that my SVD gives me on my dripper. I just wish it could be higher - like 30 Watts instead of 15 Watts - and bottom fed. But then again, I use it mainly for tasting new juices and I wouldn't load a whole lot of a new juice into a bottom fed system. But the idea of 1 coil to cater for different juices is appealing.

The hunt continues....


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

My mistake for derailing the thread

Back to the original topic

@Mike, why did you say you were sad about Fasttech selling that coil jig?
I thought one should celebrate not be sad?

Sorry, maybe I am missing something


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

Yea, it's always tough. Coming from a guitar forum, people are far, far worse there so this is still pretty mild thankfully. We always want to validate our decisions and the systems we buy into.. Similarly with cars etc, if we invest money, we want to feel like we got a good deal. My logic is, there are loads of good deals/systems out there.

I'm thinking of moving away from the IPV and going for an rDna or something super compact. But I'm waiting for down-regulation so I can get 10W out of a pair of 26ga with 6 wraps or whatever I want...

@Silver, some forumites paid R350, some paid R150, now it seems some will pay R50. I'm at least in the middle, so it's not too bad! I'm just a really cheap bastid - student life eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

Yes, whatever keeps us off the cigs is a great thing. I think most people are just very excited with their vaping experience on a Reo, and want to spread the enthusiasm around. It's all in good fun really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Mike said:


> Yea, it's always tough. Coming from a guitar forum, people are far, far worse there so this is still pretty mild thankfully. We always want to validate our decisions and the systems we buy into.. Similarly with cars etc, if we invest money, we want to feel like we got a good deal. My logic is, there are loads of good deals/systems out there.
> 
> I'm thinking of moving away from the IPV and going for an rDna or something super compact. But I'm waiting for down-regulation so I can get 10W out of a pair of 26ga with 6 wraps or whatever I want...
> 
> @Silver, some forumites paid R350, some paid R150, now it seems some will pay R50. I'm at least in the middle, so it's not too bad! I'm just a really cheap bastid - student life eh



I hear you @Mike - and thanks for explaining your sadness about the coil jig. Now it makes sense...
Hope you find the correct down-regulation mod for yourself.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

Oh cool, I didn't see the $3 one.... I only saw this one a few days ago for $20

http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...otic-dolphin-vaping-coil-winding-jig-tool-for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

I feel a little raw that i bought one.... I used it like twice, I prefer wrapping coils on drill bits and those little blue screw drivers that come with atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

Yeah, wrapping the coil is the easy part, we need to find a gadget to trap twisted wire under ridiculously tiny screws on a dripper deck with no post holes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

@BumbleBee or a kayfun even. 

Best way i've come across so far, is to wrap a loop on each lead, so that it goes completely around the screw, down side is you have to completely take out the post screws to install coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @BumbleBee or a kayfun even.
> 
> Best way i've come across so far, is to wrap a loop on each lead, so that it goes completely around the screw, down side is you have to completely take out the post screws to install coils.


Yip, it's tricky but manageable on the Kayfun, the flat deck helps, but the IGO-L is a frikken nightmare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

On the issue of installing coils

i dont understand why the atty makers dont make it much easier with bigger post holes and some modification to the screw head or screw bottom to make it easier. 

it's as if they are spending all their innovation effort on the design of the atty and the airflow ets and forgetting about the usability side of installing coils.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## huffnpuff (28/9/14)

The biggest problem is poor screw selection. The std crappy rounded pressed Phillps screws most rebuildables use, have a tiny band that is actually flat enough to press the wire down, the rest of the surface underneath is sloped (like the kayfuns are almost fully sloped) or curved which results in the wire ALWAYS being pushed outwards as you tighten the screw. Machined (usually the knurled ones) are flush from start to finish underneath, so the wire is not pushed away and tightening is a breeze.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> The biggest problem is poor screw selection. The std crappy rounded pressed Phillps screws most rebuildables use, have a tiny band that is actually flat enough to press the wire down, the rest of the surface underneath is sloped (like the kayfuns are almost fully sloped) or curved which results in the wire ALWAYS being pushed outwards as you tighten the screw. Machined (usually the knurled ones) are flush from start to finish underneath, so the wire is not pushed away and tightening is a breeze.


 
Thanks @huffnpuff 
i smell an opportunity brewing for the retailers to have a RDA "easy peasy" screw kit on sale


----------



## tetrasect (28/9/14)

Maybe add something like this under the screw?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Maybe add something like this under the screw?


 
Now why didn't I thinks of that? excellent idea tetrasect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Maybe add something like this under the screw?


 

That is a brilliant concept, well done @tetrasect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (28/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, wrapping the coil is the easy part, we need to find a gadget to trap twisted wire under ridiculously tiny screws on a dripper deck with no post holes


 
HAH!
Try wrapping flat/ribbon kanthal with no holes... NIGHTMARE!
I gave up btw.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Maybe add something like this under the screw?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/9/14)

i've got a box full of literally hundreds of weird screws, been meaning to go through it to see if any match the threading of my atties. they're from various computers and components. was also thinking of using a dremel to rough up the under side of the screw head to give it a bit more grip, especially with twisted wires.


----------

